# Stop Press: Clarkson offends four gays



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6189163.stm

Four poofs moan - and not a piano in sight.

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

More PC bull shit 4 people out of millions complain so the BBC have to look in to it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and what car was he referring to? :?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

black tt coupe


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

no sorry roadster


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Spain watch who you call a poof i have a roadster.  Ill come down to Purto Banus and fuck you :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

spain said:


> no sorry roadster


haha! Damn u beat me too it :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

World is getting madder every day.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Johnathon Woss has no chance of staying on TV based on this :?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

anytime Hilly, just bring it on, shirt lifter


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Every one knows your real name is Nigel.....


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

thats for Hilly right?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

piss off laddo,I couldnÂ´t get further from being someone who finds a fat hairy man arse attractive


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

try again :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

are you sure you cant be tempted gayboy?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

youÂ´re not getting the message


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

is that phtotographers name a joke?

dennis flood? :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Somewhat anachronistic: being overly sensitive to a known everything-is game (that's GAME) protaganist's glib throwawayTV comments, yet at the same time strangly insensitive in the rectal stretching department (by virtue of their declared sexulality)

I bet 'they' would have not got half so upset if Dale Winton or G Norton had made the same remarks about a west end musical or Judy Garland film. :roll:

Poofs eh? :wink:


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

It is a mad mad world, The thing is, its highly unlikely that the people that compained are actually gay, but someone deciding they want to be offended on their behalf.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Trax said:


> It is a mad mad world, The thing is, its highly unlikely that the people that compained are actually gay, but someone deciding they want to be offended on their behalf.


That is just what I was thinking 
I think most people who complain about things like this just like complaining for the sake of it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This country is totally bonkers.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> This country is totally bonkers.


AGREED


----------

